# New 4wt



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Just finished this build. It's a Sage graphite III GFL 470 RPLB. Found this blank in a local fly shop and got a good deal on it. With the brown blank and brown thread and copper hilights I think it turned out nice. Not the newest rod out there but still a really nice rod. At 7' it's easy to work in tight places like Hill country rivers or small streams in Colorado. This would make a nice addition to someone's trout tools. If anyone is interested it's available, PM me.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I have a 7 ft. 3 wt. â€¦.But what was interesting about your post, was the rod's use in the hill country. Never been there, so do you think the waters there favor the shorter rods? I thought that hill country trout were mostly all tailwater fisheries and at least in my Ozarks experience, a 9 ft. is a much better choice. Sorry to de-rail you.


Looks like a pretty little rod. Those old Sages are outstanding blanks.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Pretty rod. Came out great. A 7' rod can get in tight places were there is a lot of cover. Mostly for small creeks or narrow brush covered sections of a river. A 9' rod like that would be more for open creeks and rivers without too much brush and cover and is better for doing a roll cast.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Most of the hill country rivers are fairly narrow 50-100ft wide and they all have a lot of brush along them. So if you are floating down them you Don't need to make along cast. But working up under the overhangs is critical. So if you are fishing the Llano or Comal river for bass/perch in the summer or trout in the winter a shorter rod is useful.


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Sold this rod to a friend of mine. They took it to colorado and had a blast catching trout on it. Now I have to build a new 4wt for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2019)

I have a Sage XP 4-wt 8'-6" 4-piece - its the sweetest fly rod I've ever owned. Awesome little pond bass rod. Sage might be expensive, but they sure know their tapers.


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Lots of great river fishing in the hill country. 3wt or 4wt works great for the Guadalupe bass.


----------

